

Video interviews with the homeless for $1USD/minute - marcamillion
http://www.randomli.com/projects/the-one-dollar-interview-project/

======
atgm
I like the idea, but it kind of feels like taking advantage of the homeless.
Sure, some money is better than none, but only five bucks for a 5-minute
interview? It almost feels demeaning.

~~~
amock
$1/minute is $60/hour, which isn't bad. People work on Mechanical Turk for a
few cents per minute.

~~~
burgerbrain
Or think about it this way: buy me a pizza, and I'll talk to you for as long
as it takes me to eat it. Seems perfectly reasonable to me.

